# Mens Boxer Shorts



## !RAY (23 Jun 2008)

Hi All
Has anybody got any *Recommendation* on mens boxer shorts.
They are quite expensive so i would like to hear what people think
about different brands.
Cheers
!Ray


----------



## John Rambo (23 Jun 2008)

Are you asking from a value point of view, a comfort point of view or a keeping the ladies happy point of view? I find M&S grand on all fronts


----------



## !RAY (23 Jun 2008)

Hi John Rambo
From a comfort point of vew.I have the M&S and they are fine but they seem to lose their shape and start to get uncomfortable.
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## mathepac (23 Jun 2008)

!RAY said:


> ...
> From a comfort point of vew.I have the M&S and they are fine but they seem to loose there shape and start to get uncomfortable...


@!Ray, Sorry but I don't agree - M&S Authentic 100% cotton boxers, the only brand (including some very expensive branded "designer" rubbish) I have found that don't shrink, lose their shape or become embarrasingly uncomfortable. 

I am larger-boned (euphamism), better upholstered (another euphamism) than the average Séan Citizen and need that extra bit of width in the thighs and the XXL's are perfect.


----------



## John Rambo (23 Jun 2008)

Is that the sort of tight fitted ones? I go for the ones that are just like shorts. This is a bizarre conversation!


----------



## !RAY (23 Jun 2008)

Hi mathepac
Hey thats just me. I find most of M&S clothes very good quality.The boxer shorts just dont do it for me.They ony tend to last about two months.
Cheers
!RAY


----------



## z109 (23 Jun 2008)

Wow, RAY!, that's some action your getting.

I wear Niconico baggy ones which I find most comfortable. They don't have a seam and the stiching is cotton and not nylon. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be available here:

but maybe the next time you are in Bali?


----------



## rmelly (23 Jun 2008)

Gap? Not sure if they sell them in Ireland?


----------



## lorna (23 Jun 2008)

would most men not prefer a bit of support down there instead of "hanging loose" in those horrible baggy shorts? - pardon the expression ! surely it is a bit like wearing no bra for a woman ? the snug Beckham pants much better option from the female perspective.
as per yoganmahews response, try the string or tanga ! - now that looks good.


----------



## car (23 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> would most men not prefer a bit of support down there instead of "hanging loose" in those horrible baggy shorts? - pardon the expression ! surely it is a bit like wearing no bra for a woman ?



Hard to say, I suggest have a "no bra or boxers day" in the office and ask the guys at the end of the day whether or not it feels the same.


----------



## lorna (23 Jun 2008)

unfair, i think the men would get the most fun out of this and i would never agree with that.  come on ladies ! and i certainly think the men might be feeling a bit different throughout the day !


----------



## mathepac (23 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> those horrible baggy shorts? ...


 I guess its all a matter of need / preference / taste


lorna said:


> ... surely it is a bit like wearing no bra for a woman ? ...


I hope not, for everyone's sake!


lorna said:


> ...the snug Beckham pants much better option from the female perspective.as per yoganmahews response, try the string or tanga ! - now that looks good.


From one female's perspective anyway. I have no problem with you having a picture of Mr. Spicegirl on your wall rather than one of me.


----------



## eileen alana (23 Jun 2008)

anything useful [broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (23 Jun 2008)

car said:


> Hard to say, I suggest have a "no bra or boxers day" in the office and ask the guys at the end of the day whether or not it feels the same.


You want me to leave off my boxer's *and* my bra?


----------



## lorna (23 Jun 2008)

eileen alana, so this is what you get up to !  
i hope all the guys out there are taking notes and checking out your website link.


----------



## Colblimp (24 Jun 2008)

M&S, every day of the week but not the loose, saggy ones - the ones that, ahem, hold everything in.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

How about these?


----------



## 0141607 (24 Jun 2008)

I usually go for the boxers they sell in Topman. Topman clothes are generally smaller fitting regardless of what size you buy so they are fairly tight fitting and VERY colourful so may not be your cup of tea!!!


----------



## Delber (24 Jun 2008)

Jockey Boxer Briefs are my preferred type they are about 6.50 a pair. They last forever and are soft and never loose their shape. Just my meandering thoughts


----------



## creme egg (25 Jun 2008)

my other half usually buys the tight fitting boxers,  he gets the following brands:

Bjorn Bjorg (his favourite, but at €30 a pop he does not get them very often)
Scheisser
Next


----------



## efm (25 Jun 2008)

creme egg said:


> Bjorn Bjorg


 
Bjorn Bjorg Boxers? Why ??? Was he renowned for his ball control or something? Did he wear exceptional underpants on centre court? Is there a John McEnroe string vest on a shelf somewhere going "You cannot be serious!!!"


----------



## askU (25 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> would most men not prefer a bit of support down there instead of "hanging loose" in those horrible baggy shorts?



Its like the Ballroom on O'Connell st............There is no ball room- fellas need baggy shorts!!!


----------

